
Apple Card bills can't be paid online if you lose your iPhone - gavman
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-card-bill-cant-pay-online-if-you-lose-iphone-2019-8
======
cascom
Also there is no way to export your transaction data (even to CSV)

